# AHCI to RAID for New Data RAID Drive



## Andy87 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hello, I have a Windows 7 build on ASRock Fatality1 motherboard was installed on a SSD in AHCI mode.  I do not want to change the OS SSD drive to Raid, however I want to make 3 additional drives into a raid 5 array for data storage.

Windows was installed in AHCI mode, so I change the Storage mode in the bios to RAID. I hit Ctr-I and created my RAID 5 array with the 3 new drives. Everything was good so far, until I rebooted. Windows started to boot, I saw the Windows 7 colors for a second, and then it rebooted back to the bios screen and went into a loop.

When I changed the Storage Mode back to AHCI, my OS boots fine, but I can't set up RAID in AHCI.  Is there away to change the storage mode to RAID without affecting Windows on my OS Drive? I have googled around, but everywhere else I can find people are asking about converting OS drive to RAID array, which is not what I want. Please assist. Thanks in advance!


----------



## alucasa (Mar 24, 2017)

A raid card, even a low-end one (Highpoint cards) will do it.


----------



## Andy87 (Mar 24, 2017)

alucasa said:


> A raid card, even a low-end one (Highpoint cards) will do it.


 Agree, if I get a separate controller that would work. Is there no other way to make it work with my on board controller?


----------



## alucasa (Mar 24, 2017)

Yes, if a board has two controllers which I don't think you do.


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Mar 24, 2017)

Your os was installed in ahci mode so most likely you will have to reinstall your boot drive 
Think raid the same as when change from ahci to ide and vice versa

Backup and reinstall the Os with only that drive installed - (or boot files could be on the raid)
Then connect the drives you want to create your raid array 
Create array


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 24, 2017)

You just have to enable the Intel RAID in Windows 7 before changing it from AHCI to RAID.  It requires some registry editing, but it isn't that hard.


Exit all Windows-based programs.
Press [Win] + R or take the RUN option from the start menu.
Now type regedit there and press Enter Key to open up the Registry Editor Window.
If you receive the User Account Control dialog box, click Continue.
Locate and then click the following registry subkeys:


```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\msahci
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\iaStorV
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentControlSet\Services\iaStor
```



In the right pane, right-click Start in the Name column, and then click Modify.
In the Value data box, type 0 [3 is default], and then click OK.
On the File menu, click Exit to close Registry Editor.
Restart your computer
Go to UEFI/BIOS and enable RAID, Save & Reboot
Another restart will be required to finish the driver installation.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Mar 24, 2017)

Andy87 said:


> Agree, if I get a separate controller that would work. Is there no other way to make it work with my on board controller?


Yes switch back to ahci mode , install drives bare and un raided, then use Windows storage control in computer management tab of main control panel, to build your raid array.


----------



## Konceptz (Mar 27, 2017)

Andy87 said:


> Hello, I have a Windows 7 build on ASRock Fatality1 motherboard was installed on a SSD in AHCI mode.  I do not want to change the OS SSD drive to Raid, however I want to make 3 additional drives into a raid 5 array for data storage.
> 
> Windows was installed in AHCI mode, so I change the Storage mode in the bios to RAID. I hit Ctr-I and created my RAID 5 array with the 3 new drives. Everything was good so far, until I rebooted. Windows started to boot, I saw the Windows 7 colors for a second, and then it rebooted back to the bios screen and went into a loop.
> 
> When I changed the Storage Mode back to AHCI, my OS boots fine, but I can't set up RAID in AHCI.  Is there away to change the storage mode to RAID without affecting Windows on my OS Drive? I have googled around, but everywhere else I can find people are asking about converting OS drive to RAID array, which is not what I want. Please assist. Thanks in advance!



I'm not familiar with your motherboard, however once you enable RAID, it should be an option to enable RAID per SATA port. You may want to check into that.


----------

